# 19 Christmas truck ornaments



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Finished today. The truck paper will be envelope bags AND truck tags!
Not sure which I like more... red trucks with trees or tree farms, I have too many of both.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

So sweet, love them, thank you,

Janallyn


----------



## Marilyn40 (Aug 15, 2011)

Fantastic! The cars are perfect, and with matching gift bags are genius!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

How wonderful! I wish I was on your Christmas list! A perfect gift~


----------



## heidiholly54 (Sep 19, 2016)

Adorable! Love them!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Those are sweet????


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Those are great!


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks y’all


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, fess up, where did you find the pattern for the trucks. Last year my daughters dog destroyed the tree up as far as he could reach, lights, decorations and all. So I am doing her a gift bag full of these cute truck ornaments and would love to add some of thesewith their names embroidered on them.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

So cute!????


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Little boys would love those on a tree,Little girls as well,


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

They're lovely, a lot of work has gone into making them.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

fortunate1 said:


> Ok, fess up, where did you find the pattern for the trucks. Last year my daughters dog destroyed the tree up as far as he could reach, lights, decorations and all. So I am doing her a gift bag full of these cute truck ornaments and would love to add some of thesewith their names embroidered on them.


On Pinterest, https://www.downeastthunderfarm.com/other-felt-patterns/

Y'all know the best way to cut felt. I make a template, trace as many as I need on the paper side of freezer paper, iron on to felt and cut out. I needed 38 trucks, trees (front and back). I had planned to complete both sides, but only did the fronts.
I use size 8 Perle Cotton, not floss, for stitching.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

NeT idea!


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

These are adorable...I can see them being snatched up at a fair for Xmas gift attachments for that favorite person in your life...


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Thank you for giving us the pattern source. My daughter has boys and these will be really cute for them. I love the little volkswagon too! I see some hand stitching in my future.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are so cute


----------



## Greatgramma (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like they'd be about the right size to tuck a gift card into as well. So cute.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

They’re great.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Perfect!!


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

love those trucks!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Neat!!


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Great! Lot of work!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wow,how clever are you.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! What clever work you're doing. Love the paper and the little trucks carrying pine trees.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very cute and the fact that they are all done is awesome.

SEA


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

So cute and done for the holidays ALREADY!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So very cute thank you for pattern info.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

So very cute


----------

